# Tommy cooper joke



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello,may have been done before but i just found this one :!:

A man takes his Rottweiler to the vets "My dogs cross-eyed is there
anything you can do for him?" "Well" says the vet "lets have a look at him"
so he picks the dog up and examines his eyes,then checks its teeth,finally
he says "I'm going to have to put him down" "What? because he's cross-eyed?" "No because he's really heavy"


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

bump :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

moblee said:


> bump :lol: :lol: :lol:


Was that the vet dropping the poor dog????

Butterfingers!! 8O


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:lol: Very funny zeb.

I was looking through some of my old posts & just felt it deserved another
airing :roll: :lol:


----------

